# Do you regret getting a tattoo?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

It must really suck to wake up every day with a freaking tattoo around your neck, face, and you have to look at it every day in the mirror. What's the point of getting a tattoo on your back if you will never see it? What's the point of even getting a tattoo in the first place? I saw a lady with a tattoo of a bar code the other day on her back, pretty stupid, then other idiots pick different tattoos, it's like they don't know what to get-- a star, a butterfly, names of bf and gfs, the worst is on the face, they are stuck looking like clowns, tattoo isn't art, I know art, I used to draw, the human body and face is art, tattoos are unnecessary, it's like drawing a moustache on the Mona Lisa painting, I know someone who is married to a lady who has a tattoo of her grandmother on her back, self portrait type tattoo, a big one, it must really suck to have sex with her and have to see her grandmother every time, damn


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I think that some tattoos can be really meaningful that being said I think that one should make sure that they have really thought through what they are doing before hand and be 100% sure that they wont regret it. I understand having your children's names tattooed on your chest, I do not understand having a crazy angel looking chick going up you're back.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't have one. I did have my ear pierced when I was younger, but I started leaving it out when I played hockey due to it being nearly torn out during a fight.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't gotten any tattoos. Doubt I ever will


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would if I'd ever gotten one.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a bunch and I don't regret any of them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have any and don't plan on getting any.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i loved my henna tattoo and do not regret it one bit


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

To each his own.

As for me, no regrets. If I ever get to a point where I start to regret any of my tattoos, that will be my cue to re-evaluate my priorities. At no point is a part of my body worth hating - and that's exactly what they are now: a part of my body.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

if I got one....it would be somewhere hidden under clothes.....but I cannot say that I might eventually regret it or not.....it depended on what the tattoo meant to me at that time of getting it done ....and if it still meant to me that later on...


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

There was this one poster on this forum who got this giant tattoo on the front of his body. I forgot what it was, but it was a joke. Not that funny, but he seemed really excited about it. I wonder if he regrets it now though...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> tattoo isn't art, I know art, I used to draw


Genuinely laughed. Oh my.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I have one on the back of my arm, down near my elbow. Got it about 5 years ago. No regrets. I like how it looks when I'm wearing a t-shirt. That's all for me though. Not getting any more.



MobiusX said:


> I know art, I used to draw


That... is gold.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> tattoos are unnecessary, it's like drawing a moustache on the Mona Lisa painting


I think I know what my next tattoo is going to be.

I also just enjoy how in your threads you go off on a tangent.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I love my tattoos


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I read an article on someone regretting a tattoo recently. A lass down in London who had a full sleave done in her early twenties. Fast forward a decade later in her thirties and she now regrets it.










_"A few years ago I went to the Royal Free hospital to talk about removal. The doctor was unwilling. "You did a big, bold thing in getting it done," he said. "Now be big and bold in living with it."_

It's an interesting read and kind of illustrates how much people's tastes can change in a relatively short space of time.

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jun/10/sleeve-tattoos-hipster-habit-unartistic-art


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like being a blank canvas. I did the piercing thing when I was a teen, but I never got any tattoos(thankfully). It looks good on others, but I wouldn't want to be 50 with tattoos.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I only have one at the moment on my lower, inner arm. It's fairly small and probably easy to miss. The majority of people seem to hate it, but others have genuinely complimented it. It makes me happy, though. I think the first day afterward I was like, "Oh sh*t, was this a mistake?", but got used to it shortly after. I'm thinking about getting another one. It would be a bit larger and more noticeable. I think I've always been really uncomfortable with standing out in any way, so that's what makes me hesitant and forces me to think about it for a while. But no regrets here.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

In my country a lot of gang members get tattoos, MS 13 is the most dangerous gang, an international gang, it's made up of people from Central America (not mexico, that's their enemies) and it was started by Salvadorians and other countries from Central America joined


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

MobiusX said:


> I know someone who is married to a lady who has a *tattoo of her grandmother on her back*, self portrait type tattoo, a big one, it must really suck to *have sex with her and have to see her grandmother every time*, damn


Old thread, but why do you assume they're always going to be doing it doggy style...? :um


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

tehuti88 said:


> Old thread, but why do you assume they're always going to be doing it doggy style...? :um


I was talking about when, I don't want to see someone's grandmother, that is so weird


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I regret not getting bigger tattoos lol


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I just got matching hand tattoos with my ex in January and she broke up with me a couple weeks after. It's still cool on its own at least. I got a male sugar skull and she got a female one and when we held hands they faced each other. I don't regret it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Nope. Granted, I've only had it since October of last year but I love it. Every time I look at it, it reminds me of what I've had to endure but also coming to terms with everything and self-acceptance. It's on my inner forearm, so it's pretty easy to cover up when wearing long sleeves. Those who see it always tend to comment on it/compliment it which is nice.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't have any and don't plan on getting any.


^This


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

I think tattoos are great depending no what it is. Small jedi order symbol on wrist? Cool. Triforce symbol on chest? Perfect. Girlfriends name that odds are you're doing to dump in a week or two? Just... no. keep it simple, and pick something you know would make you happy.

That said, I don't have one but I would love to get one in the future. Something like a paw print to show my love for dogs and just animals in general


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Just saw a post of people who are actually getting freckle tattoos, imagine that.


----------

